

Frequently Forgotten Fundamental Facts about Software Engineering - emilis_info
http://www.computer.org/portal/web/buildyourcareer/fa035

======
pif
I loved the section on estimates, but I didn't up-vote due to all those
unjustified (guessed?) percentages.

